# The guy who knows every method - CornerTwisted's progression thread



## CornerTwisted (Jan 21, 2022)

Hello!

I am Kael Hitchcock, a puzzle collector. I am 14 years old, I main ZZ, where I currently average consistent 14-16s. I am big on learning methods and solving skewb.

-8.16.2022

-My PB single is 6.96, PB Ao5 is 11.85.
-My PR single is 14.96, PR Ao5 is 16.64.

METHODS I USE IN SOLVES
-CFCE
-CFOP
-Roux
-ZZ
-Petrus
-FreeFOP
METHODS I INVENTED
BECOP
BECCE
SOPMOP
FMLP

I own a YouTube channel, https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChqySbg-o73B7LM6gKqxvbQ.
My goal is to get sponsored by Speedcubeshop.
Its getting harder to get fast at 3x3, mainly because Im passing the sub-15 barrier.
I will post progress here


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 21, 2022)

Welcome!


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 21, 2022)

Welcome
Well you can check APB method
APB is a good 223 method


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 21, 2022)

Well also why you use CFCE?
I just want to know it from CFCE user


----------



## CornerTwisted (Jan 22, 2022)

Reirto-RRNF said:


> Well also why you use CFCE?
> I just want to know it from CFCE user


I originally learned it because I wanted to learn 2x2 CLL while learning CMLL, also ELL is very easy to recognise and there are less total CMLL/ELL cases to learn than OLL/PLL


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 22, 2022)

Kael Hitchcock said:


> I originally learned it because I wanted to learn 2x2 CLL while learning CMLL, also ELL is very easy to recognise and there are less total CMLL/ELL cases to learn than OLL/PLL


Well where i can find 3x3 CLL and ELL alg
I just want to check it


----------



## CornerTwisted (Jan 22, 2022)

algdb.net


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 22, 2022)

Welcome, and thanks in advance for liking this post, cuberswoop.


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 22, 2022)

Thanks


----------



## Future (Jan 22, 2022)

are you thinking of inventing a methode?


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 22, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Welcome, and thanks in advance for liking this post, cuberswoop.


You're welcome.


----------



## CornerTwisted (Jan 22, 2022)

Future said:


> are you thinking of inventing a methode?


I've invented a few


----------



## CornerTwisted (Apr 17, 2022)

Update: Close to sub-15 Ao5!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-16
avg of 5: 15.42

Time List:
16.78, 13.61, 19.66, 10.36, 15.88


----------



## CornerTwisted (Aug 16, 2022)

Nice 2x2 ao12
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-16
avg of 12: 2.57

Time List:
2.56, 1.79, 1.88, 2.88, 1.00, 1.76, 3.63, 3.73, 2.27, 4.87, 3.90, 1.85


----------



## CornerTwisted (Aug 16, 2022)

Sub-12 ao5, got it yesterday

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-15
avg of 5: 11.55

Time List:
9.58, 11.27, 9.33, 13.79, 14.68


----------

